# VK | On Mix FM 93.8



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/18)

Hi Guys

Click on this link and listen http://www.mixfm.co.za/listenlive.php

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/7/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Click on this link and listen http://www.mixfm.co.za/listenlive.php


Like right now?


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/18)

they took 10 years to get to the actual interview lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/7/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> they took 10 years to get to the actual interview lol


I was listening and listening and listening - now im sitting in a meeting, and cant really listen to anymore. Do you guys have somekind of recording of the show? Really want to listen what you guys spoke about.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/18)

yes i will post here once I figure out how to post just audio  

@Gizmo help!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/7/18)

Stroodlepuff said:


> yes i will post here once I figure out how to post just audio
> 
> @Gizmo help!



Might need to upload it to SoundCloud or something like that and just post the link here.


----------



## Gizmo (19/7/18)

Here it in case you missed it.

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/7/18)

Well done you guys! I think the guys held their own very well on the show - and represented the community as a whole very nicely. @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo. Thanks for doing this, and getting the word out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/18)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Well done you guys! I think the guys held their own very well on the show - and represented the community as a whole very nicely. @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo. Thanks for doing this, and getting the word out.



Thank you! Shame they were so nervous, but I am proud of them


----------



## Bulldog (19/7/18)

Watch your right foot 
Thanks guys, didn't sound nervous at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (19/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> Watch your right foot
> Thanks guys, didn't sound nervous at all.



That guy sounded crazy man! I couldn't even understand what he was saying! But yes be careful of those right feet guys!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

I had the pleasure of wishing the two good luck this morning, may have to stop on the way ho e to shake their hands as well. Will listen to it tonight, work is getting in yhe way. Big thumbs up to them and yourselves for doing this.


----------

